# UPDATE-ADOPTED! Gorg. Male Golden, Tucker, in Maynardville, TN



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is a listing for a male, good looking boy. 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/39882817

This is a young gorgeous Male at a Humane Soc. in Maynardville, TN, not far from Knoxville, that needs a home.
I emld. the Humane Soc. and asked if they contacted the Golden Rescues, in case they might take him, and emlg. 
a few of my friends out here in Loudon, TN, to see if they can email friends.

Carolina Mom msgd. me and I wanted everyone to see Tucker! Call and Go adopt him if you are looking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen.

On the Humane Society's website it states they do out of state adoptions. Transport is either available or the adopter would have to go to the HS and pick the boy up. 

Here is more info about the HS-

Untitled document

and their website link for additional info.-

Union County Humane Society | Union County Humane Society


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Adopted!!! Just rcvd. An email from the Humane Society that Tucker was Adopted! Very Happy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, I'll update the thread title to reflect that. 

Thanks Karen


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

What a good looking boy indeed! So happy for tucker!


----------

